# A Little Dabble



## MamaStrong (Mar 6, 2015)

I wanted to share this photo because it's one of my favorite. Shot with a Nikon L100 10mm Camera, in Norfolk Virginia last year. Editing done in Picasa.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 6, 2015)

Love it! great play of light... nice! Thanks.  Peace always... Julia


----------



## joshybo (Mar 6, 2015)

I hate spiders.  I love photography, though.  I am torn on this one therefore.  Excellent work!  Good...uh...Good job!  Eep!  *runs away*


----------



## escorial (Mar 7, 2015)

was it going vertical or originally sideways..great shot dude


----------



## MamaStrong (Mar 7, 2015)

That's a straight shot basically. On a tree branch, that was at my eye level.


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah, can't stand to actually be near the creepy crawlies, but getting quality shots of them is always an awesome nugget to have in the photo collection.

You did a great job with this one. Love it ^_^ (but I don't love the bug =p)


----------



## Pea (Mar 8, 2015)

Although the spider gives me the absolute creeps, the quality of this photograph is undeniable. I love it!


----------



## LeeC (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice natural image, especially in the contrast of flora and fauna, not to mention light and shadow. To me giving positive recognition to a sampling of the life forms sustaining our own lives. 

What amuses me is human reactions to other diversifications of the twenty amino acids and four bases elemental to life. Just think, that if somehow memory passed along with our recycled basic elements, how one might feel in being a spider the next time around. I'm sure it's best that's not the case.

Of course there's really no spider in the image, but from what I see a daddy longlegs which is as we pigeonhole things in the order Opiliones [Although superficially similar to and often confused with spiders (order Araneae), Opiliones is a distinct order that is not closely related to spiders within Arachnida.] 

But as I said, great photography


----------



## Phase (Mar 9, 2015)

KILL IT WITH FIRE.... Awesome Photo :chuncky:


----------

